# My New Toy



## PknPoPo (Aug 9, 2012)

Look what I got the other day. I just love the way it fits my hand. I can't wait to shoot this puppy. What do you all think? Did I do good? I had glocks before, but I saw this one the other day at my local gun dealer and just had to have it. I just ordered a white had holster for it also. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the Cz/Tz is one of my favorites, cant go wrong


----------



## PknPoPo (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, What is the best ammo that you use for self defense, and for playing at the range? I have been reading on this forum about what type, but just your thoughts as to what to use.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

roflmao.... thats a huge can of worms to open. 

just my thoughts..... its not about ammo or caliber, its shot placement . doesnt matter what you use, hit them in a vital spot, the fights over. 

there are thousand of types and brands and opinions for and against each.... forget them all..... 

learn to use your gun to hit your target where you want, every time. learn to clean and lube it, learn to clear a jam..... the ammo is the least of the equation


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Also see: http://www.handgunforum.net/cz/31628-ammo-czs.html


----------



## PknPoPo (Aug 9, 2012)

Thats the best answer yet, your right, It's shot placement that matters. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Also see: http://www.handgunforum.net/cz/31628-ammo-czs.html


altho i had missed that thread, its good to see that we still see eye to eye my friend


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

PknPoPo said:


> Look what I got the other day. I just love the way it fits my hand. I can't wait to shoot this puppy. What do you all think? Did I do good? I had glocks before, but I saw this one the other day at my local gun dealer and just had to have it. I just ordered a white had holster for it also.
> Thanks
> Mike


Nice, very nice.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes a very fine pistol indeed.


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

You made a good choice, weclome to the CZ family.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

BA!

I like the Duo Tone!


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

PknPoPo said:


> Look what I got the other day. I just love the way it fits my hand. I can't wait to shoot this puppy. What do you all think? Did I do good? I had glocks before, but I saw this one the other day at my local gun dealer and just had to have it. I just ordered a white had holster for it also.
> Thanks
> Mike


Yes you did real good! That will more than likely be my next addition.Still checking another option but this one is in the top spot. I wish you were a bit closer-Id beg you to let me shoot it!Haha. I have a friend in Victoria-small world.


----------

